# Beware: Counterfeit Globals



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Alas, I find myself the victim of a fraud.

I purchased what was advertised to be a Global G-10 flexible ham/salmon slicer, through a seller on eBay with good feedback.

When it arrived, I just didn't look right and it sure as heck wasn't very sharp. I checked with Global, through their website and they told me that there is a HUGE problem of counterfeit Globals being sold on eBay and in the back doors of professional kitchens.

In my case, the packaging looked good and, at a distance, the knife looks OK, too. In addition to the lack of sharpness, you can see that the honing isn't even all along the blade. After corresponding with Global, I learned that the weight of the knife was off, it didn't have the right markings and its handle was magnetic. True Globals are not.

Fake Rolexes I'd heard of. It never dawned on me that someone would go to the trouble of making fake Globals.

I'm working through PayPal to get a refund, but I wanted to warn others here that this problem exists. It sucks being a sucker.


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

I buy my knives (including Globals) from knifemerchant.com. his prices are excellent, although probably not as good as the counterfeits. 

He's never steered me wrong, and even recommended that I get a Kevlar glove with my Mandolin. Since I occasionally get distracted, the glove is the only reason my nickname isn't "stumpy". 

Terry


----------



## fiveiron (Jan 26, 2007)

Ebay can be great or SUCK. I have bought some great stuff, everything from expensive work stations (computer stuff in this case) to global knives. 

The first set of knives I bought where complete global forgeries. I could tell because the grind on the knife was off. It was more like a German grind. The seller had a perfect rating of 40 and no bad feedback. I was able to get my money back from the seller. It is illegal to sell anything counterfeit. Fraud in other words. Even if you are not aware that it is counterfeit. However getting the authorities or getting any legal action is another topic. Your best bet is working through the CC company. 

But I did meet an authentic Global seller on ebay after words and bought my set from him. At great prices, yes these are authentic. If they can't tell you why they are authentic don't buy them. Or if they don't have a return policy then don't buy them.

The amount of global forgeries is amazing.

But personally I think Ebay sucks 70% of the time, but that's my opinion. But the other 30% it has been great deals.


----------

